# What are the best supermarket wines?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What are the best supermarket wines?

Anyone had one that was really good?

TIA


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Almost all of them are sold in Publix, are same as sold in Liquor Stores, brands are same .


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Some of the larger liquor store/wine stores, such as Binny's or Sam's have totally different ones.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Then buy them there whatever brand you want.:talk:


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Im trying to pick up some good one's while im at Publix, instead of making a seperate trip to the wine store.


----------



## peterflemg80 (May 27, 2009)

*Supermarkets have transformed the way we buy wine - mainly for the better. 
*
Choose your supermarket.
Search by colour and price, country or grape.
Go to your supermarket. Buy it, drink it, rate it.


----------



## jkgourmet (Oct 17, 2009)

If you have a Costco, they will beat the supermarket every time. Better prices and lots to choose from. Second choice would be Trader Joes, unless the grocery has something on sale or a coupon..


----------



## capsaicin (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm sorry to disappoint you, but there is no such thing because it's a moving target.

Supermarket brand wines such as Trader Joe's "two buck Chuck" are not consistent.  Some years it's acceptable or even pretty good.  Some years it's absolutely horrid.  Why?  Because they source wines from different wineries, blend it, and bottle it.  Because of this you will never know where the wine actually comes from, and what you will get each time will be completely different.  To ask which supermarket brand wines are the best is like asking what designer jeans are the best at a closeout store like Filene's -- there is no real answer to it because the offerings will be different every time you go.

You are much better off trying a number of $5-$10 wines to identify one or more good wineries and specific brands, and then buying them at the lowest prices you can find.  This may mean ordering whole cases online.  And you wil also know what to pick up from the supermarket.  Personally, my favorite low cost red is Solaz.

If you find a supermarket wine to your liking at any given time, I would just buy a case or more right away, from the same batch.  It might have come from a really good vineyard that was getting rid of excess stock for whatever reason, and would very likely not happen too frequently.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. I don't really understand what you all consider _"supermarket wines"_. I live 30 mile outside of Chicago. The major stores are _Jewel, Dominics_ and _Trader Joe's_. _Jewel_ and _Trader Joe's_ carry +/- 50% of the <$20 regular brand names found in major wine stores such as _Binny's_. Two-Buck Chuck doesn't count. Prices are within $1 either way. I don't think that really matters when you consider the convenience of just running out to pick up a bottle. Here's a few good buys that are at supermarkets <4 miles from my house:

REDTREE Pinot Grigio California 2009 (85 points, $7)

A snappy acidity, with tangy peach, citrus and pear flavors, followed by floral accents on the finish.

OXFORD LANDING Cabernet Sauvignon South Australia 2010 (87 points, $10)

Fresh, lively and generous with its lingering ripe currant, coffee and wet earth aromas and flavors.

MARCHESI DE' FRESCOBALDI Toscana Rèmole 2008 (87 points, $10)

Sinewy, with cherry, herb and tobacco flavors. Balanced toward the dry, tannic side on the finish, where green olive and tobacco accents linger. Sangiovese and Cabernet Sauvignon.

CASTELLO BANFI Cabernet Sauvignon-Sangiovese Toscana Col Di Sasso 2008 (88 points, $9)

The blackberry theme is augmented by thyme, sage and coffee accents in this rich red, which finishes with a moderate length.

LAYER CAKE Chardonnay Central Coast Virgin 2009 (87 points, $13) _(Layer Cake is a favorite of mine.)_

This clean white shows a crisp grapefruit and lemony edge, with a citrus blossom scent. Full-bodied, with no oak to speak of, ending with a flinty aftertaste.

COLUMBIA CREST Chardonnay Washington Two Vines 2008 (86 points, $8)

Spicy, with a light feel to the pear and nutmeg flavors, lingering on the crisp finish.

BIG HOUSE White California 2009 (87 points, $10) _(Big House comes in a 3L box too.)_

This fragrant white shows pretty orange blossom, honeysuckle and fresh citrus zest notes that give way to orange sherbet, yellow raisin and Key lime flavors. Creamy and refreshing, this lingers in the finish.

SMOKING LOON Syrah California 2008 (87 points, $8)

Full-bodied and complex, offering cranberry and wild berry flavors, with dashes of rhubarb, pepper and spice.

BODEGA NORTON Chardonnay Mendoza 2010 (86 points, $10)

Aromas and flavors of white flowers and spice accent vibrant notes of Honeycrisp apple and grapefruit. Light and refreshing, with a zesty finish.

CUPCAKE Shiraz Barossa Valley 2008 (89 points, $14) _(My wife loves this juice.)_

Tight, with a refined feel to the tannins around a lithe core of blackberry, licorice and loamy earth flavors. Harmonious finish.

BOGLE Chardonnay California 2009 (88 points, $10) _(Everything they make is good and easy to find.)_

Fresh, intense and vibrant, with sweat pea, green apple, melon and honeysuckle notes that are full-bodied, ending with a clean, crisp finish.

I could write this list for pages. I'll give myself up as a wine geek to anyone with questions.


----------



## capsaicin (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, you offered...

What would you say are the top 5 best value reds and whites?

I used to drink Big House Red.  Never tried the white.  Sounds like I should.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Bogle, As Iceman says makes great wines for the money and they are available most everywhere. I suggest you read The Wine Spectator, they have never led me wrong.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. Nice and quick w/ the recommendation ?'s. LOL. Cool.

*Bogle* is good for anything they make. In particular, their _Petite Sarah_ is fantastic.

Now as a preclude, I am a "fruit-bomb guy". I like big over-the-top, sledge-hammer, in-your-face juice. I will not make all of my recommendations in that area. I'm goofy, but I'm not stupid. I do have a diverse palate, I think _*(but I don't do French, sorry)*_.

I like *Norton* for their _Malbec_. Very tasty. Absolutely reasonably priced, usually <$8. Norton also makes a blend of cabernet sauvignon, malbec and merlot, very yummy <$16 if you can find it. I very much like *Pascual Toso* _Malbec, _usually <$11. *Casillero del Diablo* is a second label of *Concha Y Toro*, they make fantastic upper end juice. The juice I like best from them is their _Carmemere_, the house grape of Chile. Again we're talking <$8 on average. Malbec by-the-way is the house grape of Argentina.

 

These are pretty much good w/ anything red-meat-wise, outside of big powerful ribs.

Here come the Zins .....

Absolutely pedestrian, but inexpensive and still yet very tasty, is *Red Truck*. Like Rodney dangerfield, this juice gets no respect. I like it for what it is, a tasty full daily drinker type red w/ a little zip. <$10. Red Truck Pinot Noir is the same way. <$10 (grocery store juice). By-the-way, again, zinfandel is p_rimativo_ in Italy, same grape, different name. *Later Cake* is the _primativo_ to look for. <$15. The Cali zins are big, you have to look for food to go with. The Italians are soft, they go with the food. I like big giant zins w/ my ribs, primativos go w/ braciole.



I've mentioned Layer Cake before. I'll go into them a little bit here. I love them. They are sourced and produced on site where the grape belongs. I think that's cool. Malbec in Argentina; primativo in Italy, sarah down under. The chardonnay is great w/ chicken.



OK. So I gotta go now. I'll put up sommore later when I get back home, unless you are tired of me already. I hope I've helped so far.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's a coupla three whites I like:

OK, here's a whole line that I like: *Pac Rim* _rieslings_. Specifically the dry riesling. This is my go-to with wings, and I ainte talkin' no pansy wings either. http://rieslingrules.com/wines/ The _Vin de Glaciere _is my favorite, drink it anytime, affordable icewine ever. <$16.

 

I fell in love with this one last summer. Dynamite w/ my _Steroid Capri Lobster Salad_: *Alamos* _Torrontés. <$8. I'd love to recommend this malbec rose, _but I only had it at a tasting, no bottles were available and I haven't seen it around. I'm sure it is good though.

 
[h1] [/h1]
OK, last are a coupla Aussie whites that should be easy enough to find: *d'Arenberg* "The Hermit Crab" _Adelaide Viognier Marsanne, _<$16 and *Penfolds* _Chardonnay_ Koonunga Hill <$10. Both easy to find.

 

OK, one last one. This is really tasty Oregon juice, that unfortunately has found too much popularity: *Sokol Blosser* _Evolution._ From 9 grapes Pinot Gris, Müller-Thurgau, White Riesling, Semillon, Muscat Canelli, Gewürztraminer, Pinot Blanc, Chardonnay, and Sylvaner. <$15. Just very tasty, goes w/ anything.


----------



## capsaicin (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks!  I'll make my way through these and get back to you.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. Now after all of that ..... and I'm not sayin', I'm just sayin ..... the best recommendation of the best wine at the best price ... can go right out the window if paired with the wrong food. I know that this forum is called *"Chef Talk"*, and we're all supposed to know about food, but hey, it is what it is.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm with you Iceman...

Bogle and Big House are excellent for the price...

my Mom always says, conserve water, drink more wine!!


----------



## capsaicin (Jan 16, 2011)

When I traveled through China in 1993, I drank an inordinate amount of beer because it was literally cheaper than water -- I didn't trust the tap water and a 200 ml bottle of mineral water was 3 yuan while a full liter of beer was 7.  I *conserved water* for the whole trip.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

My Mother went to China back when it was first “opened up” on an official tour.  She was told under no circumstance should you drink the water, not even to brush your teeth with.  Every meal, even breakfast was served with either Beer or Wine.  Poor Mom, she didn’t drink.  She does now…


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*Cool.*_ Thanks to everyone adding/contributing to this thread. I'm curious with something from that last post. _*Deepfryerdan*_, what do you consider _"local"_? Would that be wines from local producers or are you saying to shop at homey local stores? I'm not all so sure about local producers. Now if you live in Napa or Sonoma then hey, go for it, knock your socks off. If you live in Nebraska, well, not so much. I live a half hour out of _Chicago_. There are a number of producers within an hour's radius of me. It's all fun to go there and drink their wine, but it's not really all that good for regular daily drinkers. I can get a much nicer $6-$8 bottle from Chile, Argentina, Australia and/or California any time, and only 5-minutes away.

Here are some ideas for good wine/food pairings that make good sense. NO, they are not original to me. I'm only going to give you highlights, and you can go read for yourself.

*from:*  *(TY F&W)*

http://www.foodandwine.com/slideshows/15-rules-for-great-wine-and-food-pairings
[h2]Pinot Noir: Is great for dishes with earthy flavors[/h2][h2]Chardonnay: For fatty fish or fish in a rich sauce[/h2][h2]Champagne: Is perfect with anything salty[/h2][h2]Cabernet Sauvignon: Is fabulous with juicy red meat[/h2][h2]Sauvignon Blanc: Goes with tart dressings and sauces[/h2][h2]Dry Rosé: For rich, cheesy dishes[/h2][h2]Pinot Grigio: Pairs with light fish dishes[/h2][h2]Malbec: Won't be overshadowed by sweet-spicy barbecue sauces[/h2][h2]Moscato d'Asti: Loves fruit desserts[/h2][h2]Syrah: Matches with highly spiced dishes[/h2][h2]Grüner Veltliner: Pairs with dishes that have lots of fresh herbs[/h2][h2]Zinfandel: For pâtés, mousses and terrines[/h2][h2]Off-Dry Riesling: Pairs with sweet & spicy dishes[/h2][h2]Rosé Champagne: Is great with dinner, not just hors d'oeuvres[/h2][h2]Old World Wines: Are intrinsically good with Old World dishes[/h2]
OK. Now even though I treat _F&W_ like a gospel of sorts, that doesn't mean that it's written in stone. As an example, my BBQ would kill most malbecs _(one of my favorite juices)_. I don't really ever make pâtés, mousses or terrines, so that recommendation is of little use to me. Finding a really good rosé champagne _(good enough to drink *and enjoy*)_ doesn't come cheaply. Anyway, I hope this helps the continuation of this thread. I look forward to more posts.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Not exactly supermarket, but we went to BevMo for the first time today.

We’re getting ready for our first shin-dig (cocktail party) here in AZ on Friday.

Having over eight people, 6 of them are wine drinkers and 2 drink beer.

I had budgeted for approximately $125 for the bar and I only spent $77!!

We didn’t go with crumby stuff, at least that’s what the sales person told us.

My husband doesn’t drink at all and I can settle for any old thing.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

We’ve had two parties in the past week and each time someone has brought us a bottle of wine.  I already had some bottles opened at the bar, so I just set them out and no one opened them.  These are not vintages that I would purchase myself, so is it gosh to save it for the next party and serve it to someone else?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

A gift is a gift. You could go out and wash the wheels on your car with the juice and nobody would/could have anything to say about it. Unless of course the stuff was any good, and then you'd be an idiot. Tell us what the juice is.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

One of them is Cadet d'Oc 2009 Chardonnay.  I am not a fan of Chardonnay, mainly the "oakey-ness", though I do like Simi Chardonnay


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

This unoaked 100% Chardonnay by Baron Phillippe de Rothschild retails for $10.99/bottle at Whole Foods, where I tasted it earlier today. I was hesitant to try this wine because I really don't prefer Chardonnay, but it was actually quite smooth and nice without that heavy, oaky, buttery taste. People who like the buttery Chards might not prefer this one, but those who usually avoid Chards might actually be okay with it.

*winemaker's notes:*

The wine's color is brilliant yellow. Subtle aromas of peach and white blossoms combine with a touch of lightly toasted brioche. The full-bodied and ample mid-palate mingles fruitiness and minerality leading to a long and fresh finish. 100 percent Chardonnay.

*here's another note:*

Cadet d'Oc

A scintillating pale gold, the wine has an elegant, warm-hearted nose which opens on refined and complex tropical fruit aromas with a slightly mineral cast. Generous and fruity on the palate, it displays super-ripe fruit mingled with elegant touches of toast. The finely balanced, flavorsome finish reveals all the richness and unique aromas of the Chardonnay grape.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you so much Iceman.  Since you’ve tried this one and like myself, are not a big fan of Chards, would you drink it or save for the next party? 
It’s still in my cupboard and  5 o’clock is fast approaching… having grilled chicken and salad tonight, might be nice with that...


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

It'll go just fine. I don't think people should tag any particular wine with any general type of profile. This is a perfect example. Not all Chardonnays are "oaky" or "buttery". There are numerous labels that are un-oaked, fermented in stainless steel. It's a $10 bottle. You drink these to enjoy yourself and educate your palate. I don't save $10 bottles for anything. I drink them. 

I actually have no problemmo w/ Chardonnay. I just happen to love oak and butter.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Didn't get a chance to crack anything open last night, it was a little to wild, but I will try this wine, thanks once again IceMan!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you Iceman, I popped open that bottle of Char and it is really quite tasty.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

"Local" wineries outside the major production areas can be interesting, fun, surprising and rewarding.  As to being your "best bet" for "good," no.  Unless it's a very special winery indeed (and heaven knows, I'm certainly not familiar with anywhere near most of them), the mind boggles.  There are sound climate and soil reasons the big areas are the big areas.  With respect and affection for Indiana, it isn't Napa or the Loire.

BDL


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. Here's a _"local"_ for some of you in _Granola-land_:



http://stefaniawine.com/

Everything they make is good. The proprietors, Paul and Stephania are both really nice people.

Anyway, that's not the point of this post. Friday I picked up a bottle from the local grocery store *('da Jewels)* for +/-$7 otd. I'm told by some wine geeks that it should go regularly for $15. It was fandamntastic.



Their stuff is very good quality/price/ratio juice (QPR). One of my favorites is their Petite Sirah.



That however, is not the focus of this post. This one, Conservancy Crimson and Clover, is.

Like I said, I gave about $7 for this, and tomorrow I'd be happy to drop the $15 for it because it is that good a juice. The nose has some spice, maybe currant and/or clove; The palate has nice dark fruit, like brutally ripe strawberries and blackberries. My wife thought maybe vanilla. I thought that was maybe leather and tobacco. All in all, delicious. Nice finish, with some tannin to support it's wonderful body. Very mature for an '09. It paired very well with our _"Hamburger-Helper CLASSIC Cheeseburger Macaroni". _I'm sure it could hold up to anything big.

My recommendation is to go find this, and get some.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry _*beginnerchef*_, but NO, bottle curve and wine quality are not so much related.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is a "supermarket wine"

but I had this at a fish place in Hawaii and REALLY liked it

Now I just have to find it



I did a "Google" search and came up empty


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Buonasera,

In Madrid Capital, all major supermarkets have a special wine section in which they carry the Designation of Origin Wines from Spain, and then there are international supermarkets and they also have a lovely selection of Italian, French, Argentinian and even some Californian and Chilean ...

Depending on the supermarket, for example: El Cortes Inglés has a Club Gourmet, which is a high end upscale gastronomic retail phenomena, with an enormous wine section featuring an array of some of the best of each wine producing country.

We are not speaking of a small corner Grocer. I have bought well known wines in El Corte Inglés and have paid less than at Lavinia which is an over priced French Retailer.

I would therefore state, it all depends on the supermarket ... and perhaps its location ...

Have a nice Sunday, Ciao.

Margcata.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I know I've said this before. It's the best, most influential recommendation I can make. Find local wine stores with regular free tastings. TRY STUFF. Make up your own scale; simple is NO, maybe try again, YES. Almost always the stuff being sampled is on sale. You make friends with staff or managers and once you've dropped some $$$ they will look out for you. They will if they've got any brains.

Any store that sells magazines should have _"Wine Spectator"_. Look at the _"Savvy Shopper"_ page. That stuff is relatively available. You should be able to easily find the inexpensive wines listed. In the back is an index of recently rated wines too. The less expensive stuff is also easy to find. 
[h5]QUINTA DAS ARCAS Vinho Verde Arca Nova 2011 (86 points, $12)[/h5]
This shows good definition to the mineral, peach and apricot flavors, which linger with touches of richness on the spicy finish. Fresh and crisp. 
[h5] [/h5][h5]BIG HOUSE White California 2010 (86 points, $10)[/h5]
Pretty floral notes of honeysuckle and jasmine give way to flavors of juicy apricot nectar, zesty lemon-lime, spice and almond on a light, refreshing body. Malvasia Bianca, Gewürztraminer, Pinot Grigio and Albariño.
[h5] [/h5][h5]BROADBENT Vinho Verde NV (85 points, $10)[/h5]
A crisp white, offering vibrant aromas and flavors of fresh-cut green apple, with vanilla and mineral notes.
[h5] [/h5][h5]DOMAINE DU TARIQUET Ugni Blanc-Colombard Vin de Pays des Côtes de Gascogne Classic 2010 (85 points, $9)[/h5]
This has some juicy, peachy notes to the fresh-cut green apple flavors, with melon and spice on the crunchy finish.
[h5] [/h5][h5]NUGAN ESTATE Cabernet Sauvignon South Eastern Australia Third Generation 2011 (85 points, $10)[/h5]
A light and tangy red, showing a sharp edge of smoke and tar more prominent than fruit. 
[h5]CHÂTEAU LA FREYNELLE Bordeaux White 2011 (85 points, $14)[/h5]
This forward white offers good grapefruit and lemon zest notes and a plump, open-knit finish. Sauvignon Blanc, Sémillon and Muscadelle.
[h5] [/h5][h5]PROVIVA Malbec Mendoza Maipe Rosé 2011 (85 points, $13)[/h5]
A fresh, lively rosé, with strawberry and black currant notes backed by a floral finish.
[h5] [/h5][h5]CAIU A NOITE Vinho Verde 2010 (85 points, $9)[/h5]
Ripe peach flavors are accented by some decadent spicy notes in this white. Interesting petrol accents chime in on the finish.
[h5] [/h5][h5]ALAMOS Red Blend Mendoza 2010 (85 points, $13)[/h5]
This spicy red shows layered flavors of black pepper, toasty oak and licorice to the rich plum and blackberry fruit. Moderate tannins firm up the finish. Malbec, Bonarda and Tempranillo.
[h5] [/h5][h5]WINE BY JOE Pinot Gris Oregon 2010 (86 points, $14)[/h5]
Light and a bit tangy, with melon and almond flower flavors on a dry frame.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Buon Giorno Ice Man.

Thank you for posting your wine suggestions ... I am very fond of Portuguese whites and I truly enjoy 100% Malbec reds and rosés from Argentina ...

What is your viewpoint on Stellenbösch South African Reds ?

Have a lovely Monday,

Margcata.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

A lot of good inexpensive and very drinkable juice comes from that area. I'm not so sure I've seen any in the _"supermarkets"_ where I go, but I don't think I've looked for any either. LOL @ Me. Anyway, the LWS where I go do carry attractive choices. 


> What is your viewpoint on Stellenbösch South African Reds ?


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Iceman,

Firstly, I would like to wish you a wonderful holiday weekend, July 4th.

Thank you for looking up some South African Wines ... I have a list I shall post during the week along with the ones I have had

recently.  I have sampled some French wine estate Chilean wines, that were surprisingly exemplary too. I shall post them during the week.

Thanks again,

Margaux.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*Happy and safe holiday backatcha'. *_
[h1]$10-and-Under Red Wines[/h1][h3]*2009 Lindeman's Bin 40 Merlot ($8)*[/h3]
This shows surprisingly robust tannins for a value-priced red.

*** _I'm not crazy at all about merlots, but this is good still._
[h3]*2009 Morse Code Shiraz ($9)*[/h3]
A nicely affordable Shiraz that delivers a juicy, generous mouthful of black licorice, spice and ripe blackberry.

*** _Really nice juice, if you can find it. _
[h3]*2010 Luzón Verde ($9)*[/h3]
Aging without oak keeps the bold red berry flavors in this organic Monastrell center stage‚ and the price low.

*** _VERY NICE._
[h3]*2009 Castaño Monastrell ($10)*[/h3]
Fresh-cracked black pepper notes spice up this plummy, plush, incredibly low-priced Monastrell.

*** _Great "table red"._
[h3]*2008 Ravenswood Vintners Blend Zinfandel ($10)*[/h3]
There are nice vanilla tones in this flavorful, berry-driven red, thanks to a year of oak aging.

*** _Good "lunch-bucket blue-collar working-stiff" Zin._
[h3]*2009 The Wolftrap ($10)*[/h3]
Pronounced blackberry, dark plum and spice notes define this affordable and tasty Syrah-Mourvèdre blend.

*** _Drinks like twice the price. _


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Here are some Washington State well structured wines at affordable prices :

1. Colombia Valley Sogno di Stefano Cabernet Sauvignon

* refined red

2. Gra Eagle Red Wing Walla Walla Valley

* a lovely varietal

3. Colombia Crest Pinot Gris Grand Estates

4. ***  Cup Cake Riesling from Colombia Valley Apex ( real lovely Peach, Apple and Clove notes )

5. *** Merlot Colombia Valley Apex II ( berry red and peppery notes )

6. *** Syrah, Sangiovese, Petit Verdot and Cabernet Franc Varietal from Colombia Valley Apex II - rich, round nuances.

*** These wines were had at an expat event I attended with the British Ladies Club, the American Club and the Canadian Club in Madrid, and thus, I did not have the price information here in Madrid nor in the USA / UK.

Happy 1st and Happy 4th,

Margaux.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[h2]Wines Under $15[/h2][h3]*2006 Chivite Gran Feudo Crianza Navarra ($11)*[/h3]
Fruity Garnacha and bold Cabernet Sauvignon bolster juicy Tempranillo in this accessible blend.
[h3]*2009 Coltibuono Cetamura Chianti ($11)*[/h3]
Tangy berry flavors define this charming entry-level Sangiovese.
[h3]*2010 Casamatta ($11)*[/h3]
Made from Sangiovese, Graetz's entry-level red is a super value, with lush, energetic plum and cherry flavors.
[h3]*2008 Navarro Correas Colección Privada Malbec ($11)*[/h3]
Smooth and lush, with plum and coffee flavors.
[h3]*2009 Castle Rock Pinot Noir ($12)*[/h3]
Making decent, value-priced Pinot Noir is almost impossible, but Castle Rock pulls it off with this bright, plummy wine.
[h3]*2009 d'Arenberg The Stump Jump Grenache-Shiraz-Mourvèdre ($12)*[/h3]
Named for a 19th-century plow invented in South Australia, this fresh wine is berry-driven.
[h3]*2009 Trumpeter Malbec ($12)*[/h3]
A juicy, highly drinkable Malbec packed with freshly ground coffee and bold red-fruit notes.
[h3]*2008 Kenwood Vineyards Zinfandel ($14)*[/h3]
A bit of Petite Sirah adds heft to briary berry and vanilla.
[h3] [/h3]
_Love me some Malbec; Love me some Pinot. _


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Iceman,

Navarran Rosé - Gran Feudo Julian Chivite is a stunning strawberry crisp dry Rosé ... Absolutely stunning at that price too ...

I enjoy full bodied Argentinian Malbec Mono Varietals very much too ...

Chileans are producing some Malbec grapes too ...  Any dish or update ?

Thanks for a great list.

Happy 4th,

Margaux.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[h2]$15 Wines [/h2][h3]*2008 Michele Chiarlo Le Orme Barbera d'Asti Superiore ($15)*[/h3]
A great house red, with energetic cherry and licorice flavors.
[h3]*2009 Allegrini Valpolicella Classico ($15)*[/h3]
Aging in steel tanks keeps this bottling's juicy, supple red-fruit flavors bright-and the price reasonable.
[h3]*2008 Capezzana Barco Reale di Carmignano ($15)*[/h3]
A supple, invigorating blend of Sangiovese and Cabernet.
[h3]*2008 Argiolas Costera Isola dei Nuraghi ($15)*[/h3]
Made mostly from Cannonau, this bursts with red-fruit flavors.
[h3]2*008 Bodegas Hijos de Juan Gil Juan Gil Jumilla ($15)*[/h3]
A fleshy, international style of Monastrell with rich flavors and ample mocha and oak notes.
[h3]*2009 Emilio Moro Finca Resalso Ribera del Duero ($15)*[/h3]
An earthy red whose firm tannins, spice and acidity make it ideal for burgers, lamb or steak.
[h3]*2008 DQ Douro ($15)*[/h3]
This peppery, layered blend of Touriga Franca, Tinta Roriz and Touriga Nacional offers excellent value.
[h3]*2009 Cline Ancient Vines Zinfandel ($15)*[/h3]
A supple, juicy Zin with expressive root beer and red plum flavors layered with notes of oak.
[h3]*2009 Cline Cashmere ($15)*[/h3]
Mourvèdre, Grenache and Syrah yield chocolate and cherry flavors in this lush Rhône-style blend.
[h3]*2009 Foxglove Zinfandel ($15)*[/h3]
The juicy wild berry and herb flavors in this great-value Zinfandel finish with tart acidity.
[h3]*2010 Doña Paula Estate Malbec ($15)*[/h3]
Made with grapes from Luján de Cuyo and Uco Valley, this Malbec offers waves of plum, red currant, tobacco and smoke.
[h3]*2008 Terrazas de los Andes Reserva Malbec ($15)*[/h3]
The depth and concentration in this jammy red comes from grapes sourced from higher-elevation vineyards.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Iceman, Happy 4th,

MALBEC post is wonderful ... thanks for your postings.

Terrazas de Los Andes Reserva Malbec is quite a red velvet fine sipping Argentinian Malbec Mono Varietal ...

Here are some, you may of not listed or listed ...

1. Luca Malbec UCO Valley: espresso and spice notes with boysenberry with shiso leaf aromas.

2. Tikal Malbec Mendoza Natural : ripe plum and blackberry fruit with hints of licorise and a long finish.

3. Viña Cobos Malbec UCO Valley Bramare :  dark plum and boysenberry notes.

4. Poesia Clos Des Andes Reserva Mendoza 2006 :  blackberry notes with tannins that frame the finish which lingers with melted anis.

5. Dominio del Plata Malbec Mendoza Ben Marco 2009 : this has a bouquet of ripe black berry & boysenberry framed with a subtle woodsy finish.

Since you are a Malbec fan, let me know which ones have you sampled and your views ?

Kind regards.

Margaux.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Turing leaf refresh.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 26, 2013








I found this 'new' wine at our little store down the road a piecee, here in the middle of the desert. I am the only on in our house that drinks adult beverages (mostly) and my preference is a white (no oak please). This Turning Leaf Refresh Crisp White was a real surprise, it has just a hint of bubbles! This was lovely with our grilled Mahimahi and small side salad last night. The price was nice too, under $10 (US dollars).


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Over the decades the best red has been GALLO HEARTY BURGUNDY.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

It would be really nice to buy wines at the supermarket.  But I live in Utah, a totalitarian theocracy, so that ain't gonna happen.  But for quite some time a passable option was a Mondavi red table wine, labeled as Mondavi red table wine, oddly enough. Probably been a decade or so since I've had it, wonder if it is any good these days.

mjb.


----------

